# Bass Club ?



## dsanter (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone know how to get involved/in contact with the Rough Rider Bass Club?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know if this is the club your looking for but here it goes. The club I'm in is Badlands Bass Bandits. All of our 7 tournys are in ND, most are close to Bismarck. One tournament is already done but it is still not too late to fish w/us. Paul is the Pres and you can reach him at
[email protected]
We have around 21 members or so. Non-boaters are welcome.
If this is not the club you are looking for please disregaurd this message.

Laters


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Rough Rider is based out of Fargo (?) and primarily fishes Eastern MN lakes... so I dont think thats the same one James. You may want to contact David Kruse about Rough Rider. He is listed in the Fargo phone directory.


----------

